

Straytex: Online procedural texture studio - daeken
http://daeken.com/straytex-online-procedural-texture-studio

======
daeken
Here's another neat example I whipped up: <http://tinyurl.com/y92b9o3> (URL
shortener used since the actual link is 761 characters long, containing the
entire texture source). It renders a Sierpinski triangle by doing x & y != 0,
then mirrors it to the bottom-right corner (so as to cover the entire
texture). It's a good example of the simple sort of math you can play around
with, then immediately apply to a demo. Converting that to C to make it work
in my demo consists of nothing more than replacing 'var' with 'int', which
makes my life easy.

------
unwind
The post says it's likely to only work in Chrome, but I got a look at the
default "brushed aluminium" texture using Firefox 3.6, on Win32.

~~~
daeken
Arg, meant to update that. Apparently it works in Safari and Firefox as well,
but I'm not sure on which versions will work. Gonna go edit now, thanks.

